# Trouble with A/C...



## scooterg55 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi,

We have the typical heat pump/ A/C unit in our home.  I noticed the other day that the outdoor unit was making a strange noise.  Upon getting closer to the unit I found that the fan was not running but the compressor (I assume) was operating and the source of the noise.  It was emiting a lot of heat...the unit was hot.  I turned off the thermostat and let it cool down and then I restarted it by turning the thermostat back on.  The outdoor unit resumed making the noise but the fan did not run.  Inserting a stick through the grate I gave the fan blade a nudge and it started running fine.  The issue seems to be the fan won't come on under its own power.  After being nudged it will run for the duration of the cycle but will not come back on when the cycle restarts the compressor.  Is this a bad switch?  Is the fan motor shot?  Is it all just evidence of a larger problem?

Gee it's hot in here...


----------



## Cakalac (Jun 21, 2006)

Probably fan motor bad or possibly weak capacitor, call hvac tech


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello Scooterg:
Yes, you need a new blower motor; they are exposed to the elements all year-round and need to be replaced occasionally. Once you get the right motor and *cut the power off *its just a few screws and small bolts plus 2 or 3 wire nuts.
Glenn


----------

